# Masterbuilt XL wide propane smoker at BSP.  Pics



## beefcake (Sep 15, 2010)

Forgive me for starting my own thread but I didn't want to hijack the other one.



































	

		
			
		

		
	
Easy assembly. 15 minutes. Overall pretty sturdy.  As you will see in a few of the pics, I will need to use some weather stripping to complete the seal. I'm too lazy to take it back now so I'll fix it.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 15, 2010)

Let us know how it performs. How wide is it????  Ashame about the hinge


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 15, 2010)

Aside from the hinge I see one other small problem...

It is TOO CLEAN...


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes it would cook worth a damn if it stays that clean. Now go get something to fix that..........GO

congrats on the new smoker. but now go and get something to fix it


----------



## dbarnett66 (Sep 15, 2010)

Aw, you could have hijacked the thread all you want... :)


----------



## beefcake (Sep 16, 2010)

I think it's 36 inch. Didnt measure but I think thats what it said.


----------



## beefcake (Sep 16, 2010)

Just picked up a new tank and gonna season this baby tonight and tomorrow.  Then a brisket,  some ribs and a butt on Sunday.


----------



## beefcake (Sep 16, 2010)

Just went to BPS website. These things are sold out already.


----------



## beefcake (Sep 16, 2010)

I just thought of something. Will regular door weather stripping take the heat or should I use oven gasket?


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 16, 2010)

No, you would need to get a stove gasket like goes on a wood stove or one made for High Heat...

They have some here.

http://www.alliedkenco.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/89?osCsid=ae222a1a6b74d01e6fab903e7c27d66b


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 16, 2010)

I agree with Beer-B-Q I wouldn't use regular weather stripping. Go with something that will handle heat.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 16, 2010)

BeefCake said:


> I think it's 36 inch. Didnt measure but I think thats what it said.


I think its more than likely 36" high but I was wondering about width. I looked yesterday and Masterbuilt's site doesn't even show that model yet


----------



## beefcake (Sep 16, 2010)

My bad. I was at work and typed too quickly without reading correctly.  Width is 24 and depth is 16.  It is no longer on BPS either.


----------



## beefcake (Sep 16, 2010)

After a four hour season, I can't wait any more.


----------



## beefcake (Sep 16, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> No, you would need to get a stove gasket like goes on a wood stove or one made for High Heat...
> 
> They have some here.
> 
> http://www.alliedkenco.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/89?osCsid=ae222a1a6b74d01e6fab903e7c27d66b


Thanks Beer-B-Q


----------

